# Best Jointer I have ever used.



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That would be a step up from my bench top unit. Too bad they quit selling the 8" model. That 7" unit they offer is a bit weird.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

As I've said before, The list of Gems at HF is growing. and they have one of the best customer services I've ever had to deal with. polite and helpful. something not right, they send a replacement right-away.
no OH WELL attitude with them.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This looks surprisingly like my Bridgewood jointer. It, too, works great!


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

"Now this jointer is the best jointer I have ever used, but is also my first." how is it "besides the point" if it's the first one you've used. That's like me driving a Lada before anything else and saying "it's the best thing i've ever driven" Yeah, it totally makes or breaks an argument if you haven't used any other ones.

Also "pretty accurate" isn't exactly a great sales pitch. I know I know, you're not here to sell the tool, just review it.. but I definitely wouldn't be happy if a tool was just "pretty accurate".

I don't mean to sound harsh, i'm just confused by the tone of the review, especially with the lack of not having used one before this…


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you are pleased with your jointer. Seems like you have set it up to perform with the best!!

Whats not to like?


----------



## elcowboy (Jan 13, 2011)

I think he means it is the first jointer he owns but not the first he uses.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I got the same jointer about a month ago and it has been somewhat nightmarish for me. Could you please tell me what tuning steps you and your father did on your jointer? I may need to replicate them. Thank you.


----------

